# USB Massage Ball



## AMUN (16 Sep. 2009)

*Nun gibt es auch USB Schweinkram... so am Laptop für unterwegs* rofl3


----------



## oberbirne (17 Sep. 2009)

Ich kipp ja gleich um rofl3

Das Teil brummt hoffentlich nicht zu laut
so für die schnelle Büroentspannung lol6


----------



## Stefan24100 (26 Dez. 2009)

oberbirne schrieb:


> so für die schnelle Büroentspannung



rofl3


----------



## flr21 (4 Mai 2010)

unglaublich was es alles gibt


----------

